# tapatalk broken



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I see no place for forum problems so I'll put this here. The android app for this site says the site link doesn't exist.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's strange sincs I am using it now. Have you changed your system software by upgrading?

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I haven't done anything to it. It's a new phone but only 3g and they just came out with the 4g model last week so it's not the latest and greatest but still new. Tapatalk works on another forum I go to but 3 times now I tried to load the app on this site and it says the site cannot be found and may have been moved. Trying to use the regular forum is not working too well either. It's very slow. I didn't even think this thread went through.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, I'll point this out to the techs to take a look and see if they can figure it out.


----------

